# Artificials in the surf



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Thinking of hitting the beach front jetties this weekend and I'm wanting to try some artificials. Never used artificial, heck I don't even think I own any. Looking for suggestions on what I should use and how.... What else should I target on this weekend? Taking a couple of surf rods and a couple of bait rods.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wrong time of yr


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Glad I asked, didn't know that.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wait till water temps in surf reach 70 or more


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

And keep using your surf rods with bait, not artificials. Get you a good light/medium rod and reel (hold up to 12-15 lb mono or 25 lb braid) for the artificials.


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

There is no way I would ever use my surf rods with artificials... I have med-light rods and reels for that.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Black Drum and sheep heads in the winter along the jetties. Use a white plastic; shrimp tail, double tail, gulp, etc. (something white). Use you med / light tackle. If there is a strong current go with a heavier lead head like a 3/4 to 1/2 oz or week tide 1/4 to 1/8 oz. I have caught black drum like this in the winter as in now through the end of February. They are typically bigger fish so be prepared to be broke off. The real fun is in the bay where the gator sow trout is nesting throw: top waters, jerk baits and corkys. You can do it so don't be discouraged. Bait does work this time of year when sometimes nothing else will but you can cover more ground with artificials and find the bite. Those big black drum will come to the surface and roll ever so often so just keep an eye out.


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks man^^^^ that's what I wanted to know. Just want to try out a different type of fishing. Gonna get on you tube and figure out some things with the info you have given me. Still not exactly sure what to get but I'll figure it out. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Where are you located J?


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm in Tomball! Yes, I know... Far. I'll be leaving my house Sunday morning at 4am to make it to Galveston before sun up.


----------

